# sensors frontent gesucht

## Erdie

ich suche ein Programm, welches sich nach Möglichkeit in das KDE4 panel eindockt und über lm-sensors die cpu temperatur anziegt. In KDE3 hat ich kima/ksensors dafür genutzt. Das Ktemperature - plasmoid funktioniert aus mir unbekannten Gründen nicht. Kennt jemand eine nettes Programm, das dafür geeignet ist?

Grüße

Erdie

P.S. Oh Mist, das hätte zu discussion gehört, sorry, kanns jetzt nicht mehr verschieben ..

----------

## franzf

"System Monitor - Tempreature" macht das bei mir.

Kommt mit "plasma-workspace".

Sonderlich schick find ich ihn auf den ersten Blick aber nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## cmp

Vielleicht kann man das 

xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin

in das pannel auch einbauen.

oder

sys-apps/lm_sensors

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

> "System Monitor - Tempreature" macht das bei mir.
> 
> Kommt mit "plasma-workspace".
> 
> Sonderlich schick find ich ihn auf den ersten Blick aber nicht 

 

Hi Franz,

leider zeigt mir das Teil keine Sensoren an, baut das nicht auf lm-sensors auf? Das alte ksensors für kde3.x tat es bei mir immer gut.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

werden sensor werte angezeigt, wenn du sensors auf der console ausgibst?

das Plasmoid zeigt meines wissen nach nicht sofort irgentwelche werte an, sondern es muss erst die entsprechenden sensoren in der konfiguration des plasmoids aktiviert werden.

zum Testen könntest du gkrellm installieren und schauen ob gkrellm die sensorwerte anzeigt, nachdem du diese in der konfiguration aktiviert hast (lm_sensors useflag muss gesetzt sein;))

Wenn gkrellm die sensoren anzeigen kann, dann scheint die dataengine für lmsensors daten nicht vorhanden zu sein. Um dies zu überprüfen starte mal den plasmaengineexplorer. In der Dropdown box wählst du systemminitor aus. In der liste sollte es min einen eintrag vorhanden sein, welcher mit lmsensors beginnt. Wenn nicht, dann scheint ein kde4 paket nicht mit lm_sensors Unterstützung installiert zu sein.

----------

## Erdie

Es werden Werte angezeigt, wenn ich sensors in der Konsole eingebe. Das Temperatur Plasmodid, gibt mir gar keine Sensoren zur Auswahl in der Konfiguration. Das Feld ist einfach leer  :Wink: 

bin gerade am checken was du vorgeschlagen hast ..

Edit: Der Plasmaengineexplorer zeigt nix mit lm_sensors an, ist ja auch klar, habe das USE flag nicht gesetzt  :Wink:  Werde das jetzt nachholen und dann schauen ..

emerge -pvuDN bietet mir jetzt nur ksysguard zu reemergen an

danke

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

 :Mad:  Es werden immernoch keine Sensoren angeboten ..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit USE-Flag hast  es jetzt ja. Und dann noch mit rc-update add lm_sensors default starten. Und mit sensors_detect einrichten.

----------

## Erdie

So einfach ist das leider nicht. Lm-sensors läuft bei mir schon seit Anbeginn des systems. Ich hatte es immer über ksensors abgelesen, auf der Kommandozeile funktionierte es ohnehin. Da ich jetzt auf kde4 migriert bin, suche  ich ein Ersatz für ksensors. Das Plasmoid erkennt die sensoren aus irgendeinem Grund nicht, obwohl sie ja funktionieren. Das Useflag lm-sensors war mir vorher nicht bekannt, da alles auch ohne dieses useflag funktionierte. Leider wurde das Problem nicht durch Setzen des Useflags gelöst.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Dann kann es sein, dass plasma-workspace zur Compiletime die Features von KSysGuard testet.

Also einfach mal mit nem

```
emerge plasma-workspace
```

versuchen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Edit: Der Plasmaengineexplorer zeigt nix mit lm_sensors an, ist ja auch klar, habe das USE flag nicht gesetzt  Werde das jetzt nachholen und dann schauen ..

 

In plasmaengineexplorer beginnen die Einträge mit lmsensors und nicht mit lm_sensors  :Wink:  ich denke das war aber nur ein Tippfehler oder?

----------

## Erdie

Der Plasmaengineexplorer zeigt jetzt die 2 Sensoren an. In dem Widget ist das Feld "available sensors" leider nach wie vor leer.

----------

